# Chili cheese onion hotdog fatty



## ritchierich (Jul 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ ritchierich
__ Jul 1, 2014





Chili,onion,cheese,hotdog.


----------



## brooksy (Jul 1, 2014)

That is a very good looking fattie!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 1, 2014)

I would eat that! Nice one.


----------



## tritowner (Jul 1, 2014)

luv dem fatties!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I made one last year. They are delicious. Well Done! 


ritchierich said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for Chili? Being from Cincinnati, Oh I used Cincinnati Chili Mix in mine!


----------



## mikeworthington (Jul 5, 2014)

WHAT? All my favorites in one roll! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I gotta try that soon. It looks and sounds awesome!

Michael


----------

